# [SOLVED] Medal of Honor (2010) Mods



## darman1138 (Oct 7, 2009)

how do you mod games with the Unreal 3 engine? I wanted to create a sound mod to change some of the gun sounds in it but can't figure out how. Do I need UDK to do it?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Medal of Honor (2010) Mods*

Medal of Honor uses the Frostbite engine, same one that Bad Company 2 uses.


----------



## darman1138 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Medal of Honor (2010) Mods*

No. That's just the multiplayer that uses Frostbite. Singleplayer uses Unreal 3.

http://www.destructoid.com/new-medal-of-honor-will-use-two-different-engines-161581.phtml


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Medal of Honor (2010) Mods*

Well, I sit corrected.

From my understanding, if you don't already have a construction kit included with the game then yes, you do need to buy the UDK.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Medal of Honor (2010) Mods*

I swore UDK was free.
You just have to pay to make commercial games.
http://developer.nvidia.com/object/udk.html


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Medal of Honor (2010) Mods*

Oh, I didn't know that. I worked with a team earlier this year releasing a commercial game.

have you downloaded the UDK and then tried opening the files with the program?

have you read the documentaion to get help?


----------



## darman1138 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Medal of Honor (2010) Mods*

I've downloaded it but haven't had time to do anything besides install it. The end of the Semester at my college is coming up so it's getting busier for me.

And no, I haven't read the documentation.


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Medal of Honor (2010) Mods*

Then wait until after your semester.
Good luke


----------



## darman1138 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Medal of Honor (2010) Mods*

That's what I'm doing. Thanks.


----------

